# what is the preferred wood for smoking pastrami



## mhchops (Feb 24, 2013)

Im wanting to smoke a corned beef brisket into some pastrami and would like to know what is the preferred wood for this application thank you for your input.


----------



## linguica (Feb 24, 2013)

For wood you want something mild. While the smoke flavor is going to add to the quality of the pastrami, you do not want to over power the flavor with a strong wood like hickory or mesquite. A popular wood to use when making pastrami is maple. I also use woods like apple, cherry, or grape.

about.com


----------



## mhchops (Feb 24, 2013)

I have never used anything but hickory and just starting to venture into other woods i do know the hickory can be overpowering if not careful i smoked a shoulder using stubs mix of hickory, oak and cherry ot was very good then i done another with just hickory (chunks this time) and it was too smokey so i think ill see if i can pixk up some maple and give it a try. Do i need to smoke the whole way through or just part of the way?


----------

